# And it's KANJI again ...



## milas555 (Aug 14, 2020)

I bought it, but I don't know what ;-)
After all, Yanagiba Honyaki 330mm for left-handed people is not often found.
Can anyone read these kanji?
Thanks in advance


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 14, 2020)

The two smaller kanji at the top say 'honyaki,' and while the first of the larger kanji is a mess, I'm pretty sure it's Kaneshige. Reads literally - honyaki Sakai Kaneshige made. Compare to this photo:



https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0766/4111/products/KANESHIGEBLUE2300YANAGI_106_copy_2048x2048.jpg


----------



## KenHash (Aug 14, 2020)

源　金重　作　Minamoto Kaneshige Saku


----------



## milas555 (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks, I have to remove the handle (the knife needs "a little" work), maybe I can find the artist's signature on the tang ...


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 16, 2020)

milas555 said:


> Thanks, I have to remove the handle (the knife needs "a little" work), maybe I can find the artist's signature on the tang ...


That'd be way cooler than finding rust.


----------



## milas555 (Aug 16, 2020)

PS.When I come back from vacation I will let you know what I found ...


----------



## milas555 (Aug 19, 2020)

On the tang I found this ...
Can anyone decipher these "little bushes"?
I will be grateful


----------



## milas555 (Aug 20, 2020)

Bump,
Please translate the kanji


----------



## KenHash (Aug 20, 2020)

The kanji part says 正行　作 Masakyuki Saku (made by masayuki).
The marks with the 12, I have no idea what that may be. Is this a tang on a knife?
If this were a cooking knife, there is a Ikeda Masayuki and also a Sakai Masayuki brand. Although their signatures do not look anything like this.
But from the photos I can not tell what we are looking at. Please post a photo of the entire thing.


----------



## McMan (Aug 20, 2020)

There is the same beehive-looking design with number (though the # is different) on this Togashi from Hitohira:


----------



## milas555 (Aug 21, 2020)

KenHash said:


> The kanji part says 正行　作 Masakyuki Saku (made by masayuki).
> The marks with the 12, I have no idea what that may be. Is this a tang on a knife?
> If this were a cooking knife, there is a Ikeda Masayuki and also a Sakai Masayuki brand. Although their signatures do not look anything like this.
> But from the photos I can not tell what we are looking at. Please post a photo of the entire thing.



As above in the post, the knife is Yanagiba 330mm Honyaki (left-handed) ...


----------



## adam92 (May 6, 2021)

milas555 said:


> As above in the post, the knife is Yanagiba 330mm Honyaki (left-handed) ...
> View attachment 91137


I was curious how much did you pay for this one


----------



## milas555 (May 6, 2021)

You are interested in?
A bit too big for home cooking ...
I replaced the handle, refreshed, polished and .... never used by me


----------



## nuda (May 24, 2021)

milas555 said:


> On the tang I found this ...
> Can anyone decipher these "little bushes"?
> I will be grateful



I think this is the front view of a stone kiln.


----------



## KenHash (May 25, 2021)

McMan said:


> There is the same beehive-looking design with number (though the # is different) on this Togashi from Hitohira:
> View attachment 91073



This is the mark of a Dentoukougeishi 伝統工芸士 and the number represents the craftman number.
Number 38 is Togashi Kenji.
But I have no idea who Number 12 is,
The "bell" like mark contains a Kou 工　character with a staggered vertical line.


----------



## milas555 (May 25, 2021)

Number 12 is Tatsuo Ikeda


----------

